

Nairobi Dev School Fund Raiser - Hacking Under the sun - MarthaChumo
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/nairobi-dev-school/x/1787386

======
matt__rose
Have you gotten in touch with the iHub people in Nairobi? Seems like it'd be
right up their alley

~~~
MarthaChumo
I have spoken to the (community) manager. I'm hoping we will work together.

------
MarthaChumo
Join us in making Nairobi Dev School a reality! We all deserve to learn and be
better programmers!

